# N I B Tracker



## nansus (7 May 2012)

I have an NIB tracker for the past five years. In order to obtain this tracker I had to move my C/A to NIB  in order to fund my mortgage. The C/A at this time was free. N I B now intend charging for their C/A and, I intend moving it to Ulster, who are still free.
Can NIB force me off my tracker as a result of this? I have written to them several weeks ago but as yet have no reply.


----------



## niceoneted (7 May 2012)

You'll read about about it in this thread http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=165616


----------

